# Cypress knee scaping



## plantbrain (15 Nov 2013)

I'm not sure why more have NOT used these,I set up a 75 Gallon sign these a few months back
. 


ADA uses the same form, but from stone:




Let me assure EVERYONE, Cypress knees are 1000X easier to cut to size/height, but it will float on its own, so the slate bottoms are used to keep it from moving. This helps the knees into various aesthetic groups with less thought. I will do my own tank at some point, likely in the ADA style above. I did a smaller version (20 Gallon) in Florida, but CO2 and algae issues and no time to tend the tank with Grad school. A 90 cm to 180 cm length is ideal for scaling these knees. Also, you can add a real live tree to these tanks and it'll look really nice and cool.  They grow fast and can be bonsai. I have a large bonsai outside.


----------



## James D (15 Nov 2013)

They're really interesting shapes. They remind me of how mangrove tree look as they start to grow (I saw a documentary about them this week).


----------



## dw1305 (15 Nov 2013)

Hi all, 





James D said:


> They remind me of how mangrove tree look as they start to grow


 Yes the "knees" are pneumatophores, exactly the same as _Rhizophora mangle etc _have. Unfortunately although Swamp Cypress (_Taxodium distichum_) grows quite well in the UK, it isn't a common tree here, so I'm not sure they will be available to us.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Nov 2013)

Very nice and lovely shapes too - hopefully will see them in use soon then


----------

